# Old Timers Who Kicked Butt During Wartime



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2014)

Here are ten old timers who kicked a$$ during wartime...http://listverse.com/2014/08/10/10-old-timers-who-kicked-ass-during-wartime/


----------



## Falcon (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Sea for this informative post.  MY !  The things I never knew.


----------

